# How to insert a code box in MS Word



## rakz (Nov 21, 2010)

How to insert a code box in MS Word ? like the one present here


```
Like This
```

I had seen a document with this type of box...pls help


----------



## patkim (Nov 21, 2010)

Not very sure what you are looking for..but one simple way could be just insert a text box from 'Insert' Menu at a cursor position where you wish to display the code. 

Then click and drag to draw the box.  

Later you can insert a text into it, right click on the borderline of the box and select Edit text. If you wish to display a programming source code inside this box, use courier new font. The tabs in the source code will get properly indented in there with this font


----------

